# Upgrading my EOS 1300D



## Posledni (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello,

I decided to upgrade my EOS 1300D (my first DSLR) because it's focusing and a display limits me. I especially shoot portraits. I was browsing web and i found 3 models: 
1. (NEW) EOS 250D features eye focus and Digic 8 processor, but feels kinda wierd (small) in my hands.
2. (NEW) EOS M50, but i never expirienced mirrorless camera and i could not use my lens without adapter.
3. (USED) EOS 77D, older but still good nowdays or that's what i think. Used costs like new 250D, but i don't know if I would miss eye focus that 250D has. 

Anyone expirienced these cameras? What would you recommend me?

Thanks


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 8, 2020)

I went from the T5 to a 6D Mark II and then got a T7i for travel and crop sensor.  The T7i is internally a 77D from what I have read.  The T7i, for me was supposed to be a stopgap until the 7DMark III came out but it has performed so well, that I have not replaced it.

I really like the top LCD layout. The 77D has one. I have three cameras with it.   I am about to get an R6 and that is the one feature I wish it had.

Of the options you presented, the 77D would be my choice.  If you're willing to spend a bit more, the 80D is also internally the same but I think a bit more rugged. That has value for me.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Aug 8, 2020)

77D for sure. You can grow into that and still have latitude once you peak with the camera. I went from a Digital Rebel XTI to an 80D and now to a 5D IV. I don't own the rebel anymore but shoot with the other two. The 5D IV is my favorite.


----------



## CharlesF (Oct 3, 2020)

Of those choices, the 77D is by far the best choice, in my opinion.  I jumped from an 1100D to a 60D, so a similar progression, a few years ago. I now have a full frame 6D. All but the 100D were bought used. And if you think you will one day upgrade to a full frame DSLR, buy EF rather than EF-S lenses to future proof you. Some say SLRs are being superseded by mirrorless, but mirrorless isn't for everyone. You can also adapt EF lenses to mirrorless easily.


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 4, 2020)

Hiya the 250d is quite old tech now, I went from the 1100d to 600d I would go with the 77d
As others have said if you get ef lenses you can upgrade to ff camera later as and when


----------



## Space Face (Oct 4, 2020)

Look at some of the portraits that Dan Ostregen on here takes with his old 5D MK1.  They are fantastic. Worth considering any of the 5D's dependent on your budget.


----------

